# yard weed/grass problem help!



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

my yard is 1 care of basically weeds, the area around the house and pool is sodded with san augustine. what can i do to help get productive grass instead of this weed. It is a tough booger, i have even tried burning it with a weed burner and it comes back.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Thatâ€™s what Ive always called crab grass, and yes itâ€™s tough. I dig it out, kills too much grass to use weed killer.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

AgraLawn Crabgrass Control, but using it is tedious. You have to wet the blades (preferably with just surfactant/ soapy water) and treat each one individually.

Using pre emergent also helps keeping them coming back ...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yak a Tak said:


> Thatâ€™s what Ive always called crab grass, and yes itâ€™s tough. I dig it out, kills too much grass to use weed killer.


x2...right on target!


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Crab grass, use pre-emergant in fall just before spring. Got to kill roots to rid

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

I had a bad problem with Virginia Buttonweed that was taking out my a huge part of my yard. It will smother any grass and kill it completely. Not the same as is here but a VERY stubborn weed nonetheless. I tried just about every product on the shelves at your local stores and NOTHING would work. Pre-emergent and weed/feed made marginal impacts at best. Then, someone turned me on to Celcius WG by Bayer. This stuff will get rid of anything. It's a very slow kill but very effective. Necrosis doesn't start for about 7-10 days after treatment so don't expect overnight noticeable changes. I have used it for 3 years now. It was such a mess that i usually treat the full yard once growing season is in full swing with my tow behind 50 gallon sprayer just to make sure I keep it at bay. Then, I just watch things closely and spot treat with a hand pump sprayer. It only takes literally, 1tsp (yes teaspoon) per gallon of water and a surfactant so the bottle goes a long way. I live on 2 acres with a mixture of St Augustin, Bermuda, and Zoysia and it has been safe on all of them.

Good luck.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have been fighting Dalis Grass for a couple of years. My field is Coastal Bermuda Grass which we bale for 75 lbs. square horse hay. Dalis Grass is so prolific but I have found a good way to help control it with Vinegar 9%. Every morning I go out and spend about 30-45 minutes picking the seed heads off the plants when sprouted then spray the whole plant with a dew on them. In just a matter of minutes you can see the plant start to turn grey when the Acid starts to work. I read you should spray enough to get the whole plant soaked good so it will get down in the roots. I have learned when you shred the pasture all your'e doing is spreading the seeds and more darn grass gets started.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

9% Vingear did not work so I'm using Celcius now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2018)

Scotts weed and feed has worked miracles for me over the last 20 years:clover::clover:


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

wait till after a good soaking rain, then I always jerked them out, have to get the entire root ball and any runners though. Like said above, round up or other weed killer just killed too much grass around it.


----------

